# Spanish cemetery warns of evictions for nonpayment



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess the Spanish don't use the term "Final Resting Place" for their cemeteries. 

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=220&sid=2622999


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oooooo... dumpster diving for cheap buckies!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

"Many Spanish cemeteries no longer allow people to buy grave sites. It instead leases them out for periods of five or 49 years."

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

Holy moly, what's next.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That would be interesting. For my aunt Carol, a 49 year lease. My aunt Ruth, a 5 year lease. Uncle Bill, 49 year lease. Aunt Betty, 5 year. My sister-in-law Mary, I'll have to think about it. I've already told Rick I'm putting him in a trash bag out on the curb.


----------

